# WNBA TV Schedule



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I know I know, I can get it from WNBA.com but I am lazy.

I have missed every game except one this year and I don't want to miss anymore... 

can someone post the games here? the when and where.

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Tomorrow Night - ESPN 2 Sac/LA 7 PM PDT More to come...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LINK to National TV Schedule 

The logos of the different networks didn't transfer, sorry.

Thu, Jun 5 Sacramento @ Los Angeles
10:00 pm 
Sat, Jun 7 Phoenix @ Seattle
10:00 pm 
New York @ Indiana
8:00 pm 
Tue, Jun 10 Indiana @ Seattle
10:00 pm 
Thu, Jun 12 Indiana @ Los Angeles
10:30 pm 
Sat, Jun 14 Minnesota @ Seattle
10:00 pm 
Los Angeles @ New York
4:00 pm 
Connecticut @ Cleveland
7:00 pm 
Tue, Jun 17 Charlotte @ Indiana
8:00 pm 
Wed, Jun 18 Sacramento @ Washington
7:00 pm 
Thu, Jun 19 Seattle @ Los Angeles
10:00 pm 
Fri, Jun 20 Connecticut @ Indiana
8:00 pm 
Sat, Jun 21 Los Angeles @ Phoenix
10:00 pm 
Tue, Jun 24 San Antonio @ Sacramento
10:00 pm 
Indiana @ Detroit
7:30 pm 
Sat, Jun 28 Sacramento @ Los Angeles
10:30 pm 
San Antonio @ Houston
4:00 pm 
Connecticut @ Charlotte
6:00 pm 
Seattle @ Indiana
8:00 pm 
Sun, Jun 29 Minnesota @ Washington
2:00 pm 
Indiana @ Cleveland
7:00 pm 
Tue, Jul 1 Connecticut @ New York
8:00 pm 
Wed, Jul 2 Phoenix @ Indiana
8:00 pm 
Sat, Jul 5 Sacramento @ Charlotte
6:00 pm 
Phoenix @ San Antonio
8:30 pm 
Sun, Jul 6 New York @ Connecticut
4:00 pm 
Mon, Jul 7 Cleveland @ Los Angeles
10:30 pm 
Tue, Jul 8 Connecticut @ Detroit
7:30 pm 
Wed, Jul 9 Los Angeles @ Washington
8:00 pm 
Thu, Jul 10 San Antonio @ Sacramento
2:30 pm 
New York @ Indiana
8:00 pm 
Sat, Jul 12 WNBA All-Star Game 4:00 pm 
Tue, Jul 15 Sacramento @ Cleveland
12:00 pm 
Washington @ New York
7:30 pm 
Wed, Jul 16 San Antonio @ Minnesota
1:00 pm 
Detroit @ Indiana
8:00 pm 
Thu, Jul 17 Seattle @ Connecticut
8:00 pm 
Fri, Jul 18 Houston @ Los Angeles
10:30 pm 
Charlotte @ New York
7:30 pm 
Sat, Jul 19 Connecticut @ Phoenix
10:00 pm 
Washington @ San Antonio
8:30 pm 
Sun, Jul 20 Seattle @ Minnesota
6:00 pm 
Tue, Jul 22 Washington @ Los Angeles
10:00 pm 
Wed, Jul 23 San Antonio @ Indiana
8:00 pm 
Thu, Jul 24 Indiana @ Washington
8:00 pm 
Sat, Jul 26 Washington @ Cleveland
1:00 pm 
New York @ Houston
4:00 pm 
Charlotte @ Connecticut
7:00 pm 
Sun, Jul 27 Cleveland @ San Antonio
7:00 pm 
Tue, Jul 29 New York @ Phoenix
10:00 pm 
Minnesota @ Houston
8:00 pm 
Thu, Jul 31 Los Angeles @ Sacramento
10:00 pm 
Fri, Aug 1 Detroit @ New York
7:30 pm 
Sat, Aug 2 Charlotte @ Los Angeles
10:30 pm 
San Antonio @ Houston
8:30 pm 
Sun, Aug 3 Phoenix @ Washington
2:00 pm 
Tue, Aug 5 Detroit @ Connecticut
8:00 pm 
Thu, Aug 7 Sacramento @ San Antonio
8:00 pm 
Sat, Aug 9 New York @ Washington
4:00 pm 
Los Angeles @ San Antonio
8:30 pm 
Sun, Aug 10 New York @ Detroit
7:30 pm 
Tue, Aug 12 San Antonio @ Seattle
10:00 pm 
Wed, Aug 13 Detroit @ Phoenix
10:00 pm 
Thu, Aug 14 Houston @ New York
8:00 pm 
Sat, Aug 16 Los Angeles @ Houston
4:00 pm 
Charlotte @ Indiana
8:00 pm 
Sun, Aug 17 New York @ Cleveland
7:00 pm 
Tue, Aug 19 Seattle @ Houston
8:00 pm 
Thu, Aug 21 Minnesota @ Los Angeles
10:30 pm 
New York @ Washington
8:00 pm 
Fri, Aug 22 San Antonio @ Phoenix
10:00 pm 
Indiana @ New York
7:30 pm 
Sat, Aug 23 San Antonio @ Los Angeles
10:30 pm 
Connecticut @ Washington
6:00 pm 
Cleveland @ Indiana
8:00 pm 
Sun, Aug 24 New York @ Charlotte
6:00 pm 
Mon, Aug 25 Washington @ Detroit
7:30 pm 
Houston @ Los Angeles
9:00 pm


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Stuart - the games to keep an eye on...

July 10 New York at Indiana ESPN2
July 17 Seattle at Conn ESPN2
July 24 Indiana at Washington ESPN2
July 26 New York at Houston ABC
Aug 21 New York at Washington ESPN2
Aug 29 Playoff Game
Aug 31 Playoff Game
Sept 5 Playoff Game
Sept 8 Playoff Game


July 12 All-Star WNBA Shoot Around Preview Show ESPN2
Sept 12 Finals WNBA Shoot Around Pre-Game Show ESPN2
Sept 16 Finals WNBA Shoot Around Pre-Game Show ESPN2

WHY, you ask??? 

:frenchy: 

:reporter:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Stuart - the games to keep an eye on...
> 
> July 10 New York at Indiana ESPN2
> ...


Thanks Gym Rat, 

Hmmm... could somebody be producing those?

And you think I don't pay attention to you.

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Thanks Gym Rat,
> 
> Hmmm... could somebody be producing those?
> ...




Somebody is paying attention!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Somebody is paying attention!


You'll be surprised.

Look outside your window...





































Made ya look!

(sorry if that creeped you out, just trying to be funny)

Again, thanks for the TV sched. I'm going to print it out.

Stuart


----------

